# Viral syndrome



## kumeena (May 1, 2012)

Can URI be coded with viral syndrome ?

Resident documented "URI viral syndrome"

Thank you


----------



## hewitt (May 1, 2012)

Probably trying to indicate that the cause is viral, which does not really help. They should have specified the type of virus.... Still very general....


----------

